# Soil Test Results: Lower pH



## youngaa1 (Aug 3, 2020)

Hey Everyone,

Got my first soil test back from Michigan State. Not too hard to interpret as my main goal is NPK and pH at the moment. I've read some of the soil tests posts about testing methods, putting your results in the right testing method, etc. I've also read the Soil Remediation Guidelines post as well.

Here is a link to a summary of the soil test: https://www.screencast.com/t/8NjNEwPbv
_*Note, I omitted other information they provided as its not relevant to this post or actions needed._

*ph*: It shows 7.8 and they state 7.8 is fine. I would agree with this. While not "optimum", it will suffice.

*Action Wanted*: I would actually like to lower the pH to ~6.5 (not looking for a perfect science here). Based on the posts I have read here (Soil Remediation Guidelines being the main one) and the articles from universities (Michigan State, Iowa, Purdue), it seems like it can be done.

*Question: * Is my Calcium too high to make lowering the pH cost effective?

*Question*: Would you attempt to lower the pH if this was your lawn?

*Question*: For those who have attempted to lower their pH, were you successful? If so, can you provide a little background on what your pH was, where you ended up and what you used to lower your pH and how much you used to lower your pH (your plan of attack) please?

*Question:* Not related to ph, but does the recommendation for Potassium (K) seem appropriate? Obviously as the plant uses N, it will use K, so I need to supplement it with K at a greater rate than it will use it so I can get it to an optimum range. That rate of .4lbs for the year seems rather low if I stick to a normal seasonal fertilizer plan...no?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

If you have calcareous soil, it is not feasible to lower pH. Here is a test you can do to see if it is calcareous:
https://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/hs1262
0.4 lb of K a year does seem strange, Maybe call the lab to see if it is a misprint?


----------



## youngaa1 (Aug 3, 2020)

Virginiagal said:


> If you have calcareous soil, it is not feasible to lower pH. Here is a test you can do to see if it is calcareous:
> https://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/hs1262
> 0.4 lb of K a year does seem strange, Maybe call the lab to see if it is a misprint?


Ah, thanks for that! Will have to give that a test.

Yeah, I was going to do that. Maybe they met .4lbs per application for 3-4 apps per year which would be 1.2lbs or 1.6lbs for the year. That to me makes more sense.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

If you do have calcareous soil, the lab should use an ammonium acetate test for high pH soil instead of their normal method. So do the calcareous test and if it is, ask the lab, when you call, about what extractant they used. Here's an article:
https://gsrpdf.lib.msu.edu/?file=%2Farticle%2Fwhitlark-soil-3-4-11.pdf


----------



## youngaa1 (Aug 3, 2020)

Virginiagal said:


> If you do have calcareous soil, the lab should use an ammonium acetate test for high pH soil instead of their normal method. So do the calcareous test and if it is, ask the lab, when you call, about what extractant they used. Here's an article:
> https://gsrpdf.lib.msu.edu/?file=%2Farticle%2Fwhitlark-soil-3-4-11.pdf


Thanks for this as well. Very good to know!


----------



## youngaa1 (Aug 3, 2020)

I'm curious if using AMS 21-0-0 during Nitrogen drops would see an effect of lowering the pH over time? Or maybe the test above also applies here as well?


----------

